

Show HN: Easy-to-configure Static Web/Reverse Proxy Server in Go - oakaz


======
baruch
You probably wanted to provide a link to your project, that link is missing.

~~~
bockris
By looking at his other HN submissions for a github account I found it.

[https://github.com/azer/boxcars](https://github.com/azer/boxcars)

~~~
oakaz
sorry and thanks, I submitted it again;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6013733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6013733)

